# Code for repair of ileocolic anastomosis



## Mklaubauf (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi 
We did procedure 44160 for cancer.

We are still in post op period. Took the patient back to surgery for exp. laporatory.   We eneded up draining an intraabdominal abscess, extensive adhesiolysis and repair of ileocolic anastomosis.

I know that I can't code the exp. lap.
Drainage of abscess, I'm looking at 49020.  
Can't code the adhesiolysis

What code do I use to repair the ileocolic anastomosis.   They encountered a small leak and felt it was due to the intrabdominal abscess.   They repaired the leak by stapling across the point of leakage with the TA linear stapling device.

What code to I use for the repair of the anastomis  leak.   I was thinkin of Dx. 997.49

Any thoughts, please,
Marci


----------

